# Best backdrop color



## GeToChKn (Apr 15, 2011)

You said it, its personal preference. lol. From looking at a lot of the planted tanks online, they use white too.


----------



## Nubster (Aug 9, 2011)

Black.


----------



## galabar (Oct 19, 2011)

Black.


----------



## CrazyMidwesterner (Oct 19, 2006)

I prefer black.


----------



## Nubster (Aug 9, 2011)

You know what they say, once you go black, you never use a different color back drop for your fish tank :hihi:


----------



## SlammedDC2 (Jun 4, 2011)

Nubster said:


> You know what they say, once you go black, you never use a different color back drop for your fish tank :hihi:


 lol

All my tanks are painted black


----------



## esworp (Mar 20, 2011)

i'm putting my hat in for Light Blue:


----------



## AlecFish (Nov 26, 2011)

I'm sort of leaning towards black, I just saw a bunch of tanks online with the black backdrop and they look amazing. It really looks to brighten everything up. 

What do you use or recommend for the actual backdrop? I've seen a couple online that either have just the plastic and you have to buy the adhesive which seems like a good idea. The other one is a backdrop that has the adhesive already on it, sort of like a big sticker.


----------



## Daximus (Oct 19, 2011)

My tall plants have engulfed the backside of my tank enough I was actually thinking of "dogs playing poker", cause it wouldn't matter anyways. :icon_cool


But, I think black looks the best, although the light blue is nice.


----------



## esworp (Mar 20, 2011)

if you have a glass tank, the best way is dirt simple.. acrylic craft paint on clean glass. easy to strip off with a razor blade for when you realize black is too dark.


----------



## esworp (Mar 20, 2011)

oh.. and the paint goes ON THE OUTSIDE.


----------



## zenche (Feb 9, 2011)

my 56G has window tinting on the back and it works very nicely. 75G is clear right now, white wall behind it, I like it too.


----------



## herns (May 6, 2008)

Black creates depth.


----------



## trixella (Jan 24, 2011)

I have a couple of tanks with black but I'm loving white backgrounds these days. Everything (plants and fish/shrimp) really stands out. I used white latex house paint on one tank and used white contact paper on another.


----------



## OVT (Nov 29, 2011)

Black or mirror.


----------



## lbacha (Apr 13, 2011)

Just plant enough plants you can't see the back then it's irrelevant. Otherwise I think it depends on the scape and the size of the tank I've seen a lot f different colors look good

Len


----------



## Capsaicin_MFK (Nov 15, 2009)

Go buy some basic Krylon spraypaint and try out some different colors. Once the paint drys it peels off the glass like the clear protectors on phones and other electronics.


----------



## Centromochlus (May 19, 2008)

Black, for sure.


----------



## fusiongt (Nov 7, 2011)

None, grow enough plants so you can't see back there =)


----------



## AlecFish (Nov 26, 2011)

I agree with you that I should get enough plants back there so I cant see the back of the tank. My idea for my scape is my only drawback with not having a background. I want a piece of manzanita on the left and have plants surrounding it and other plants to angle down to the left into an open spot with either some Dwarf hairgrass Belem or leave some of it bare (I have sand) with a few rocks scattered around that area. 

The open area might not have any background plants and I don't really want to see my wall right there. You do have a point there... But I'll just put a backdrop on and see how my scape turns out. And if it doesn't look good I'll just take it off.


----------



## esworp (Mar 20, 2011)

/some/ nutjobs use patterened craft paper or fancy gift wrap paper from target.. 




























Weirdos.


----------



## MPevine11 (May 26, 2010)

BLACK!

i used THIS: only it was oil rubbed brown and it looks amazing (this is on my 2.5 gallon tank)


i might do it on my 60 gallon when i set that up also........


----------



## discuspaul (Jul 27, 2010)

I've used black several times, as well as tried a few different shades of blue, and as a personal preference, I now much prefer dark blue instead of black in my tanks.
For a visual of the effect of dark blue on fish and plant coloration, here's my discus tank:

http://s1105.photobucket.com/albums/h357/discuspaul/Sept2011


----------



## AlecFish (Nov 26, 2011)

I can't really paint my tank, since it already has the sand, and rocks in already. Still no water! If I were to paint it, it weighs 130+ pounds and would be very likely that I drop it. 

Tell me what you think of this method/product. 
http://www.aquariumguys.com/background8.html

Also buy the Sea-view gel adhesive to stick it on.
and of course cut it to length.


----------



## discuspaul (Jul 27, 2010)

That Deep Sea Blue looks real good - why don't you try that & see how you like it.


----------



## AlecFish (Nov 26, 2011)

Just emailed them, They said it is out of stock, for the next 1-2 weeks . 
I need to find something!


----------



## zergling (May 16, 2007)

Personal preference.

I've tried black, white, and a couple shades of blue and green. I keep going back to no backdrop. It does help that my walls are white - makes for such a clean look.


----------



## Azarakiah (Sep 22, 2011)

just go to home depot, buy the cheapest flat spray paint they have, unless u want gloss, i use flat. and spray the back of it, did it to both of my tanks it worked just fine, just dont be stupid and scratch it. or u can waste a lil more money and buy the other junk krylon or w/e i stick with the cheapo stuff havent had a prob yet and i work with hang on back filter and it hasnt scratched it yet


----------



## AlecFish (Nov 26, 2011)

I actually found this one on Aquacave.com, pretty slick. I going to buy that and get some Sea view and should be good. 

As I said before, I can't paint it because it weighs a lot. 

Has anybody used the Seaview product, there's also another one named clear view by hagen?


----------

